# Children’s Python has eggs? But no mate?



## deangroom (Dec 5, 2020)

I did read a 2016 post, but wondering if these eggs are viable? And what to do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 7, 2020)

Not much information to go off here...


----------



## reptilesforlife (Dec 27, 2020)

If your snake has laid eggs without a mate, it is likely the eggs are either infertile or your snake has retained sperm from a prior mate, although I’m not really sure what has happened here due to lack of provided information


----------

